# Duo - E8400 or Quad Q8300 - Q9400?



## Ayrton (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello there I have just recently built my computer (Budget i know) and as part of it i bought a very cheap Pentium Duel Core E5300 which i had to overclock to 3.90GHz just to get some performance out of it although now i have bought a decent cooler i am willing to upgrade. But i am on a extream budget! So i have selected 3 processors that i can afford in 2 months and i was wondering which would be best? I use my computer for hardcore gaming and video playback. Should i go for A: E8400 Core 2 Duo? It has a respectable GHz speed and has 6MB L2 Cache so it would have more cache per core. Or a Q8300 which is a Quad although only has a 4MB L2 Cache which is rather weak and low for a Quad or maybe i should splash a extra £10 for a Q9400 with a 6MB L2 Cache! Better then the others. Although if you have any ideas for CPUs (Duo or Quad) for a 775 LGA Intel socket i would be keen to know what they would be.  Thanks! Budget is £160 by the way (Small i know but i am only 15 so do not earn alot of money  )


----------



## teamhex (Jun 1, 2010)

Ayrton said:


> Hello there I have just recently built my computer (Budget i know) and as part of it i bought a very cheap Pentium Duel Core E5300 which i had to overclock to 3.90GHz just to get some performance out of it although now i have bought a decent cooler i am willing to upgrade. But i am on a extream budget! So i have selected 3 processors that i can afford in 2 months and i was wondering which would be best? I use my computer for hardcore gaming and video playback. Should i go for A: E8400 Core 2 Duo? It has a respectable GHz speed and has 6MB L2 Cache so it would have more cache per core. Or a Q8300 which is a Quad although only has a 4MB L2 Cache which is rather weak and low for a Quad or maybe i should splash a extra £10 for a Q9400 with a 6MB L2 Cache! Better then the others. Although if you have any ideas for CPUs (Duo or Quad) for a 775 LGA Intel socket i would be keen to know what they would be.  Thanks! Budget is £160 by the way (Small i know but i am only 15 so do not earn alot of money  )



Id get the E8400. I OC'd mine to 4gighertz on air. Of course I recommend a decent cooler, but you said you had one so....id go with that.


----------



## Matthew1990 (Jun 1, 2010)

Gaming=E8400


Photo and video editing=Q8300


----------



## Ayrton (Jun 1, 2010)

Ah thanks i heard that Duos would be better for gaming for obvious reasons. And duos should be better for Overclocking as they wont heat up as much. Thanks!


----------



## Shane (Jun 1, 2010)

No dont get a Dual core,Get a Quad core and overclock!!!!

What they say about Duals been better for gaming isnt always true,alot of games now take advantage of Quad core.


----------



## Aastii (Jun 1, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> No dont get a Dual core,Get a Quad core and overclock!!!!
> 
> What they say about Duals been better for gaming isnt always true,alot of games now take advantage of Quad core.



completely agree, I'd go quad all the way


----------



## Ayrton (Jun 1, 2010)

Hmm I guess a quad would be best then as it would be 'Future Proof' as games become more quad compatible. So would you recommend a Q8300 OC'd? As apposed to a E8400 OC'd?


----------



## Aastii (Jun 1, 2010)

Ayrton said:


> Hmm I guess a quad would be best then as it would be 'Future Proof' as games become more quad compatible. So would you recommend a Q8300 OC'd? As apposed to a E8400 OC'd?



Yes


----------



## Shane (Jun 1, 2010)

Id get the Q9400 over the Q8300 as it has 2mb extra cache.

I know its a bit more,but just save its not that much 

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/148545


----------



## Ayrton (Jun 1, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> Id get the Q9400 over the Q8300 as it has 2mb extra cache.
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/148545



Yeah bigger cache per CPU would be better and if i am spending the money its worth getting one that will last. Thanks Nevakonaza !


----------



## an0nym0us (Jun 2, 2010)

go quad or go home. i'd like to have an E0 stepping E84/85/86/8700 again, but i can't really justify it considering there's an amazing selection of mid-priced quads out there.


----------



## linkin (Jun 2, 2010)

Stock Dual Core = better in single threaded apps

Stock Quad Core = slightly worse than dual in single threaded apps.

Overclocked Dual Core = Better pefromance, will suffer in games like GTA IV

Overclocked Quad Core = Gaming goodness!


----------

